# Problems with ampeg v4 cab?



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Recently came across an excellent deal on ampeg v4 cab(free). The cab has a replacement speaker jack on the back to accommodate a 1/4" speaker cable. V4s used to use XLR connections for their speaker cable. From what I understand and have read, modifications like this which have not be done properly can cause issues by creating a ported hole in the back, as the seal where the speaker jack is no longer air tight.
Interestingly enough, 4x12 has two ripped speaker cones. While these cabs weren't rated for the highest wattage, I wonder if a mod like this could damage the speakers in such a way?

Just wondering if I could get some info on this thought so if I need to fix I do so before I replace the broken speakers!

I can take pics if necessary! thanks


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

No, it couldn't damage the speakers like that. The sealed cab is there to enhance bass and dampens the speakers a bit. Tears in the cones are most likely because of dry cones....a problem with ancient speakers.


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks! good to know


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Ted Weber used to suggest spraying old speakers with fabreeze, I think, to revive the dried old paper (?) if you google it I'm sure there is info out there


----------

